# Fish Selection for 75G tank



## mubjaved (May 24, 2013)

My 75 g Fresh Water tank has been setup. The PH level I checked was 7. dont have ammonia or nitrate test kits so dont know what there situation is. The temperature keeps in between 28 and 30 degree centigrade.

Atm I have 2 gold fish (not the fancy ones), 4 baloon mollies, 2 Amano shirimps and 1 Pleco (unable to identify which type).

Give me Idea of more fishes I can keep with them. Gold fish will be removed shortly as I just borrowed them from a friend for my new tank to get the cycle started.

I also have 1 live plant in it and its name is Anubias Nana.

I need immidiate replies as tomorrow new fishes comming and its a rare opportunity and the fish sell out very fast.


----------



## nate2005 (Apr 24, 2013)

You have lots of options. I'm unsure about the shrimp. You might need to stay away from larger community fish like angels cuz they may eat the shrimp. Maybe not right away but when they get bigger. Did you have any you are hoping to get?


----------



## mubjaved (May 24, 2013)

Platy , tetra, Angels was also an option noe that u have said not good then they will be left out. Also rainbow fish.


----------



## nate2005 (Apr 24, 2013)

Those would all be fine. Like I said. I'm unsure about the angels. Never had those shrimp but considering their size they might end up being a snack. If you want angels you could risk it. If you have a lot of plants the shrimp might be able to find safe refuge in them.


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

I would stay away from Angels as they will eventually eat anything in the tank. Any platys, tetras, guppies, mollys, swordtails, ect would be fine. Rainbows are very delicate and can be harder than other fish.


----------



## mubjaved (May 24, 2013)

Jamnigh. U said guppy platy, tetra.etc. Can u pls tell more dont use etc. So if i get the followng fish:

6X platy
6X guppies
6 X Tetras
sword tails (how many?)
6 X Baloon mollies ( i have 4 already)
2 X shrimps ( I already have)
1 X Pleco ( I already have)

so uptil now above list has been made up for my 75g tank. Are these much fish enough?
Recommend any change.


----------



## Jaybird5 (Apr 27, 2013)

Use this site for all of your stocking questions! AqAdvisor - Intelligent Freshwater Tropical Fish Aquarium Stocking Calculator and Aquarium Tank/Filter Advisor
Also platys, guppies, sword tails, and mollies are all live birthers. Which means they all give birth to live young and they reproduce really quick, compared to other fish. But you have a community, so I would hope that the other fish would eat the fry. Or you will be stuck with a ton of fish lol. But Live birthers are awesome! So do not let this make you turn away.


----------

